
Why Does the World's Top Mathematician have a Public E-Mail Address? - samratjp
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/04/16/why-does-the-worlds-top-mathematician-have-a-public-e-mail-address/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StudyHacks+%28Study+Hacks%29
======
ilkhd2
The author of the article do not realize, that his e-mail may be public for
many reasons, such as: \- Somebody have enormous idea and want to share it; \-
Somebody found mistake in his work; e.t.c. I mean, the authors thinks that the
reasons to have public e-mail is to have _public_ interactions, which is not
true obviously.

